# Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro



## EdeDerSchwede (3. November 2008)

*Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Hallo zusammen,

wie Ihr aus der Überschrift entnehmen könnt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro Mainboard.
Falls es eine Rolle spielt, er soll einen Core 2 Quad Q6600 kühlen.

Also, meine Fragen an Euch.

- Hat jemand von Euch oben genanntes Board und kann mir deshalb einen Kühler empfehlen ? 

- Habt Ihr mal irgendwo einen Test von dem Board, mit verschiedenen Kühlern gesehen ? ( Wenn ja, wäre ein Link sehr nett ) 

Vielen Dank im voraus und einen schönen Abend noch.

Michael


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Man sucht normalerweise nen Kühler für nen CPU, da spielt das board ne untergeordnete rolle xD

Wie viel willst/kannst du den ausgeben?


----------



## Shibi (3. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es mit dem Board besondere Kompabilitätsprobleme gäbe. Meine Empfehlung wäre der Scythe Mugen. Ein sehr guter CPU Kühler, gut verarbeitet und auf 7V auch nahezu unhörbar. Die Kühlleistung reicht locker aus für den Q6600. Und mit 30€ nichtmal so teuer.

Wenn du etwas mehr Geld ausgeben willst und nochmal eine bisschen bessere Kühlleistung willst kann ich dir den IFX 14 empfehlen, allerdings ist der sehr groß.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## norse (3. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

naja bei CPU Kühler spielt der Prozi ne größere Rolle als das Mainboard^^

mir sind jetz noch keine Komplikationen bekannt bei dem Mainboard..denk du kannst da die meisten nutzen, z.B. den Scythe Mugen empfehle ich gern, ist günstig und Kühlt sehr gut!

Nutze doch mal die SuFu, zu dem Thema gibt es hier schon etliche Threads.


----------



## utacat (3. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Wenn du noch etwas geduld hast, im Heft 12/2008 sollen Test`s erfolgen.
PCGH - News: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008 - PCGH, PC Games Hardware, Prozessoren, Kühler, CPU-Kühler


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (3. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Das Problem ist, daß auf dem Board ein ziemlich großer ( ich glaube Northbridge heisst das Ding ) Passivkühler drauf sitzt. Und deshalb, suche ich halt einen Kühler der da nicht aneckt, was für mich schon schwierig ist wenn man mal bedenkt was das teilweise für Klopper sind. 

Der Preis ist in diesem Fall eher Nebensache, an erster Stelle stehen vielmehr Kühlleistung und halt das er passt.

Und, ja ich kann noch warten, der Systemwechsel steht erst im Neuen Jahr an.

Nach dem IFX 14 werd ich mal Googeln, denn das sagt mir mal gar nichts.^^

Euc allen aber schonmal vielen Dank und ich melde mich nochmal.

Mit bestem Dank Michael

Edit: Gut, nun weiss ich was ein IFX 14 ist ! Sehr.....nett, wenn ich das mal sagen darf.
       Aber wofür ist denn der 2. Kühler dabei ? soll der von unten kühlen ? Und das wichtigste, kann man da auch einen 
       Lüfter dranschrauben?


----------



## norse (4. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Lüfter anschraubgen annste du da ja, klar das is kein Problem.
Der 2.Kühler kommt von unten drann ja, die CPUs produzieren auch eine menge Abwärme nach unten, somit wird der CPU also noch mehr gekühlt.

Hast du den Northbridgekühler ausgetauscht oder ist der noch original? Mit dem originalen solltest keine probleme geben, der ist niedrig genug.

ansonsten sag mal welchen du drauf hast.
lg
norse


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (4. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Ich habe das Board noch gar nicht zu Hause, ist aber schon geordert.
Es bleibt aber der Standartkühler von Asus drauf, denn bisher hatte ich damit nie Probleme also warum Tauschen ? 
Das der 2. Teil von dem IFX 14 für den Unteren Teil gedacht ist, hatte ich zwar vermutet aber ich habe so was in der Art noch nie gesehen, daher die Nachfrage.
Und Danke für die Info, ich konnte da irgendwie nicht ausmachen ob man da einen Lüfter anbringen kann.

Also, vielen Dank

Michael


----------



## Shibi (4. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

An den IFX 14 kannst du 3 120mm Lüfter ranmachen und an den kleinen extrakühler theoretisch noch einen 92mm. Aber eigentlich reicht 1 120mm Lüfter aus.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## the freaker (5. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

du kannst aber auch 2 140 mm Lüfter anbringen.


----------



## dot (5. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Beim Mugen waere dieses Befestigungskit wohl nicht schlecht, ich finde diese Pushpins grausig, vorallem weil der Kuehler so riesig ist.


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (5. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Nachdem ich heute einen Blick in die neue PCGH 12/2008 geworfen habe, bin ich mir nun gar nicht mehr so sicher. Denn der EKL Alpenföhn GC Blue Edition gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt besser.
Aber eines haben der IFX 14 und der oben genannte von EKL gemeinsam, sie sind riesengroß ! 
Und das stellt, glaube ich, ein großes Problem dar. Ich habe hier ein Sharkoon Rebel 12 Gehäuse und habe auch nicht vor mir ein neues zu holen.
Das Problem bei dem Gehäuse stellt sich so dar, daß in der Linken Seite ein 250 mm Lüfter sitzt, der ca. 2 cm ins Gehäuse ragt.

Aber ich bin natürlich weiterhin für alle Vorschläge offen und dankbar.

Wenn Ihr mir die Frage noch gestattet. Ich wüsste gerne ob jemand den EKL GC Blue Edition in einem Rebel 12 Gehäuse hat und ob das auch passt ?

Und ich würde gerne noch wissen ob der auch auf das P5Q- Pro passt.

Wie immer mit bestem Dank im voraus.

Michael


Edit: Es handelt sich bei dem Gehäse um Value Edition.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Beide passen sowohl ins gehäuse, als auch aufs Board, das sollte kein problem darstellen


----------



## utacat (5. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...lcher-cpu-kuehler-passt-welches-gehaeuse.html
Noch ein Hinweis für dich. Hoffe es hilft dir weiter


----------



## Gebieter (5. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Da hab ich aber was anderes gelesen: Der Alpenföhn passt nicht ganz auf das P5Q Pro, da soll irgend ne Lammelle im Weg sein. Das hab ich zumindest gelesen. Ob s stimmt kann ich nicht sagen.

Den Achilles finde ich z.B nicht schlecht. Sieht klasse aus das Teil. Und ich denke den werd ich mir kaufen.

Achja und nehm bei so schweren Kühlern auf jeden Fall ne Backplate, damit die verschrauben kannst. Die Pushpins sind einfach kacke.


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (5. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

In das Gehäuse passt er wohl nicht. Im Sammelthread steht nur die "Economy Edition", mein Gehäuse ist aber die "Value Edition" mit einem 250 mm Lüfter in der Seite. Und eben dieser Lüfter steht gute 2 cm in das Gehäuse hinein ! 
Hinzu kommt das ich im Moment einen Zalman CNPS 9500 AM2 verbaut habe, der noch ca. 2,5 cm Abstand zum Seitenlüfter hat. Nimmt man also die 12,5 cm vom Zalman plus die 2,5 cm Luft, die dazwischen liegen, dann kommt man auf 15 cm. Und das ist traurigerweise zu wenig für den EKL.

Naja dann muss ich wohl doch den 9700er von Zalman nehmen.  

Oder habt Ihr noch alternativen ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

-.- Also ich habe in meinem Rebel 12 Economy rund 18cm platz vom mobo bis ans seitenteil, selbst wenn ich 2cm für den lüfter bei dir abziehe wären es noch 16cm was für beide passen würde -.-!

Wiewärs wenn du dir einfach mal nen zollstock schnappst und mal nach messen würdest o.O?


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (6. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Hm..., ich habe bisher nur die Distanz von der Oberkante des CPU Kühler, bis zur Außenkante des Gehäuselüfter gemessen. Und da komme ich egal wie rum ich es auch Messe, nur auf 15 cm. 
Ich werde es allerdings heute noch einmal richtig durchmessen.


----------



## Biosman (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Ich hab mir gestern den "EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Blue Edition" bestellt, mal sehen wie der so ist


----------



## Area51_m15x (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

hallo,

nimm den Noctua NH-U 9B  (12,5cm hoch)


mfg


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*



Area51_m15x schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> nimm den Noctua NH-U 9B  (12,5cm hoch)
> 
> ...



Oder den scythe ninja mini nur "11.5cm" hoch
und eine bombastische Kühlleistung
hat aber auch eine relativ große fläche und 
12heatpipes


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Nee ich hab den "Alpenföhn" jetzt drin. Er passt zwar, allerdings musste dafür der 250mm Seitenlüfter nach aussen weichen. Will heissen, dafür muss ich mir noch eine Lösung ausknobeln aber das wird schon. Es bleibt jedoch festzuhalten, der EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner Blue Edition passt *nicht* in das Sharkoon Rebel 12 Value Gehäuse.


Anbei noch ein Bild vom "Neuen". 

Naja, auf jeden fall Bedanke ich mich bei Euch allen für die freundliche Hilfe.

Man schreibt sich, denke ich.

Michael


----------



## Gebieter (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Ja passt der jetzt auf ein P5Q Pro oder wie????

Und der hat ja irgendwas zum Verschrauben dabei, richtig??? Wie wird der den montiert??? Weil wenn da schon so n Kit zum Verschrauben dabei ist, kauf ich mir den Alpenföhn.


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Also, soweit ich weiss passt er auf das P5Q-Pro. Ich habe es aber noch nicht getestet, denn im Moment hab ich noch das M2N-E im Rechner.
Ein Schraubset ist dabei, allerdings nur für den Sockel, der Külher an sich wird daran mit Halteklammern befestigt.

Eines will ich aber noch anmerken, der Kühler ist wirklich sehr leise, ich nehme ihn auch bei 12V nicht wahr.


----------



## Gebieter (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Hmm, weil ich hab gelesen, dass der Kühler zwar passt, aber man muss eine Lammele vom NB Kühler verbiegen, sonst kriegt man den Hebel nicht ganz runter...


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Ja sowas hab ich auch gelesen. Aber ich denke es sollte kein Problem darstellen den zu Installieren. Und wenn es doch nicht passt greif ich halt zur Säge oder ähnlichem.


----------



## gokzilla (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Ich habe den Antec 900 mit Asus P5Q und habe gerade den Alpenföhn blue edition bestellt.
Mist ich dachte der passt ohne probleme.

Ich habe also die normale Asus P5Q version, keine Pro oder Deluxe. Weis nicht ob es unterschiede bei den Maßen gibt.


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (8. November 2008)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU Kühler für das Asus P5Q-Pro*

Oha, der NB- Kühler sieht ja noch größer bzw. höher aus, als der auf dem P5Q-Pro. Bin ich ja mal gespannt ob der bei Dir drauf passt. Kannst dann ja mal Posten ob es geklappt hat.


----------

